# Cuddeback....don't buy!



## 1shot1kill (Feb 5, 2009)

Cuddeback has the absolute worst customer service in the industry.They want another 125$ to repair replace a camera with a lesser capture model.I sent in a 350$ camera and wanted it fixed(wouldn't power up)or a lesser cam.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 5, 2009)

Have to disagree with you. Sent my back because it took a picture every two minutes regardless of what was in front of it.  10 days later recieved a new camera.  Had had camera for 11 months at the time of problem.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Feb 5, 2009)

Glad you had a good experience with them...I have not been so lucky!


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 5, 2009)

1shot1kill said:


> Cuddeback has the absolute worst customer service in the industry.They want another 125$ to repair replace a camera with a lesser capture model.I sent in a 350$ camera and wanted it fixed(wouldn't power up)or a lesser cam.


I recently traded cameras with them and got the cheaper camera.  It was a big mistake.  Pictures from the cheaper camera are not as good as the ones from the more expensive camera.  I should have had my older camera repaired rather than replaced.  I will not make this mistake again.


----------



## florida boy (Jul 12, 2009)

They are junk hands down !!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 12, 2009)

They sure aren't what they used to be....


----------



## dbodkin (Jul 12, 2009)

Couldnt give me one....  JUNK...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 14, 2009)

How are they still in business?


----------

